
My gamedever wishlist for Rust - tsemple
https://users.rust-lang.org/t/my-gamedever-wishlist-for-rust/2859
======
the_librarian
So, I'm working on a website/maybe a newsletter while that's under
construction. It's focus is on 2d Game Development, and I hope to turn it into
an open source compendium or library where the more contributions you make,
(and the more you can teach about the language) the more opportunities you get
to post articles and scripts. (This is a very brief description but that's the
idea.)

Rust is a language I have little to no familiarity with. I would love to learn
more about it and talk to people who develop with it. Would you recommend it
as something to include as a major platform for 2d game development? Also, is
it a "good" engine in your experience?

